# my simple daily driven bnr32



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

nothing crazy, jut a simple DD. i've done a bit since i got it, still have some cleaning up to do :blahblah:. i won't go as far as i'd like tho, i move back to the states in 3 years. (yank in japan :wavey
































sorry, she's dirty, but it was a nice day :nervous:
quick rundown, prob forgetting some small stuff...

Exterior:
nismo ducts/side & rear spats
cf rain gaurds 

interior:
bride zeta 3
momo wheel/nismo button
nismo knob
zero/sports ebrake boot (leftover from my sti haha)
broadway size mirror with built in police/hazards detector mini screen
nismo boost and 3 gauge DIN gauges

rollers/suspension:
ssr typec rs 17x9.5 +22
advan ado8 255/45/17
bilstein shocks
mines springs
cusco f/r sways
nismo f/r strut bars

engine:
full hks catless TBE
hks intakes
koyo rad/smaco hoses
nismo injectors
splitfire coilpacks
mines tune


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is a nice and simple 32GTR..


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

thanks  it's hard to not be my usual self and make it a little wild haha. i'll probably do nismo turbos at least. the handful of mods i've done have been cracking at my restraint LOL


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Love it! Exactly the kind of thing I'm tempted by again. First dibs when you move back to the states :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Loving this matey! That 3rd pic is such a great angle!!!
Keep em coming!

Bob


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

thanks guys  vennuth, it's not coming back tho unless i find some magic way for it not to cost a shit ton of money or get seized. i still got a db8 integra waiting for it's k24a2/dc5R trans in the states...i got a decent camera finally, i'll throw in new pix when i get good ones fourtoes, thanks!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

lovely ride man!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah gotta say dude awsume car and great pics


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

thank you sirs! hope to fix her up at least a little more. wheel bearings up next tho :/


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovely car and great pics mate :thumbsup:

R32 all day long 

Leo


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice 

great looking car nice and subtle !


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

BEAUT!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Very nice pics and car :thumbsup:


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

This is really tidy.. You dont see many black r32 gtrs, well not here in nz.


----------



## GodzillaTR (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice Clean GTR . Love it.


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

neglected this thread haha...well i've done some more to her and thought i'd like these wheels...but they are for sale:
couple shitty iphone shots with hipster instagram editing LOL

















17x9 +18...added new work in first post


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

oh yea can't edit on this forum for some reason...
rebuilt the rear diff with a mines unit 
new wheel bearings 
works bell quick release (with working horn haha)
10in alpine sub
titanium nismo gt shift knob/juran e brake button
blue stich e brake boot
blue bride knee guards..

i'm on the fence with doin a turbo upgrade or starting the search for an 89 to take back to the US...or possibly hitting up r31 house for a fully done up r31 from them @[email protected] time will tell...just enjoying the r32 for now. new diff is whisper quiet and works great


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Like the new wheels though white will be a nightmare to keep clean.

Good choice in a black R32. Only the best people have them you know.


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

yea, these where dirty as hell when i got them. i'm actually selling them, i prefer my wider and gunmetal ssr's. weight is the same...and agreed on black haha


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Fair play. I'm too lazy for white wheels. I'd be painted them if I were keeping them.

If the SSRs weigh less then they must be the way forward. Light is right and all that.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

family I agree your SSRs suit the car better...


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

haha thanx. they're up for sale on honda sites. i'd keep and paint them for my integra, but storage is tight right now :/


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

gotta love the neighborhood two way streets here in japan haha


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks perfect! BUT paint the lip, looks out of place with scuff marks


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What Glen said.

And I am glad to see the return of the SSRs. The Regas were nice but just didn't suit your 32GTR. The latest shots are crisp!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

thanx! i will be painting the lip or getting a new lip by summer actually  i REALLY need floor mats as well haha


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

SSR's are gorgeous on your car man, seeing your car makes me want a 32...
steve


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

loving this understated yet simple but looks amazing, ill be more than happy if i can get mine to look anywhere near as good as yours:thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

I properly love your car! Well done!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks nice!

whos is the pulsar in the background ;-)


----------



## lanxter (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow this is stunning, Well done on this mate


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks good bro, your stationed out there right? I only say that because your in Yokosuka.

Mikey


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

thanks a lot guys!! ...the pulsar and all those cars are at what i think is a junkyard. it's a random ass parking lot full of old cars that never move. but there's no business anywhere. perhaps it's a storage lot for a garage somewhere...yea i'm stationed here


----------



## ross.c (Dec 22, 2009)

What an incredibly cool 32, so simple but looks great. Especially on the Rega's, if I didn't have my TE37's on the 200 I'd be getting Desmonds for sure!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

thanks! i like to keep it simple with all my cars haha. i'll prob get a ab flub front splitter or jun lip tho to mix it up. maybe a rear diffuser to (tho r32's don't really ned them haha)


----------



## friction_point (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful 32, makes me miss my old 32. Looks spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great! Love the Pics!!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

once you start on the turbos, kiss your life, bank account, everything goodbye. you won't leave Japan, or only move to a country where you can import a Skyline into. you'll blow $100K getting the rest of the engine to keep up with the turbos. and you will always live with the pain that you can't send the damned thing home! ask me how I know.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

think it looks really sweet!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

thanks again everyone!...kismetcapitan, that''s another reason i'm holding back haha. if i get an 89 ( i can take that back with me when i leave japan) i won't be so resistant :runaway:. i only want some like N1 turbos tho, nothing crazy. hell, i might even just rebuild the stocks with some real wheels and throw the ceramics in the ocean :flame:


----------

